# 2012 UFHORA Nationals reporting



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm getting information from people attending the 2012 UFHORA Nationals in Gloucester, VA. All information I find will be collected and posted on the Rad! Scale Motorsports site. Stay in the loop with product announcements, race results and the excitement of HO slot car racing.

Rad! Scale Motorsports Events

-Cory


----------

